# Map of Ireland minus Northern Ireland - why am I bothered?



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

Before every act at last weeks eurovision, a graphic appeared on screen of the map of each participating country. Ours had Northern Ireland completely cut out. It looked incomplete! Now I'm not normally political or easily bothered by issues of nationalism etc. but I found myself a bit peeved at this. Maybe it's something in my DNA, I'm not sure! We once had a eurovision winner from Derry and we now have a President from Antrim and, for many other reasons, I don't think any map of Ireland should exclude NI....regardless of politics. I suppose I'm creating this thread to tease out (a) if anybody else noticed and (b) does it offend people somewhat.

Thanks.


----------



## Howitzer (31 May 2010)

(c) Couldn't care less.

Every single other country was displayed in cookie cutter fashion. Get over yourself.


----------



## Bill Struth (31 May 2010)

Howitzer said:


> (c) Couldn't care less.
> 
> Every single other country was displayed in cookie cutter fashion. *Get over yourself*.


 Aye ok Free State Fred.

The entire country should of course be displayed, which of course includes the north eastern part of this beautiful island.


----------



## ophelia (31 May 2010)

I thought I was the only one who noticed that 
It would be nice to show the complete outline of our island, it just doesn't look right with the northern half amputated.


----------



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

Howitzer said:


> (c) Couldn't care less.
> 
> Every single other country was displayed in cookie cutter fashion. Get over yourself.


 
Yes but complete "cookie cutter fashion" or whatever you mean exactly by that.


----------



## thedaras (31 May 2010)

My kids mentioned this to me..they said the map of Ireland looked weird!!
The way I see it is, this is the island of Ireland and they should have shown the whole Island ..Now who can I complain too...................


----------



## Howitzer (31 May 2010)

So why we so special? Every country was displayed using it's political boundaries.

The UK didn't display the British Isles. Sweden didn't take over the whole of Scandanavia. Serbia didn't annex the former Yugoslav reublics. Isn't that one of the essential points of the competition?

Get over yourselves.


----------



## thedaras (31 May 2010)

Very useful to keep repeating "get over yourselves"..

Maybe those whom you mention are not too pleased about it either.
Either way, we are talking about Ireland ,and my kids did seem a bit peeved by the island being shown as 26 counties.As opposed to the island of Ireland.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

Was NI shown on the UK map?


----------



## Bill Struth (31 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> Was NI shown on the UK map?


 Yup, floating in the atlantic ocean all by itself.


----------



## Howitzer (31 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> Very useful to keep repeating "get over yourselves"..
> 
> Maybe those whom you mention are not too pleased about it either.
> Either way, we are talking about Ireland ,and my kids did seem a bit peeved by the island being shown as 26 counties.As opposed to the island of Ireland.


So why are we so special? Why should the geographical, rather than the political, boundaries of Ireland be displayed as opposed to everyone else?

The Euovision really does bring out the whinners in us.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> Yup, floating in the atlantic ocean all by itself.


 
I dont see the problem so, they're goverened by the UK not the ROI.


----------



## Caveat (31 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> I dont see the problem so, there goverened by the UK not the ROI.


 
That's it. It's just a fact - I wouldn't read anything into it.

What about e.g. the map of Spain - did it show the canaries too?


----------



## elefantfresh (31 May 2010)

> Yup, floating in the atlantic ocean all by itself.



Is this a bad thing? He he...


----------



## thedaras (31 May 2010)

Howitzer said:


> So why are we so special? Why should the geographical, rather than the political, boundaries of Ireland be displayed as opposed to everyone else?
> 
> The Euovision really does bring out the whinners in us.



Who claims we " are so special"?

And where did anyone post that the geographical rather than the political ,boundaries be displayed as opposed to everyone else?

I thought the OP was about how we felt about the 26 county's been shown,with NI not shown at all,as opposed to showing the island of Ireland with NI shown in a different colour.

Anytime my kids draw a map of Ireland they do so with the 32 county's and not just the 26.

You only have to "google " map of Ireland to see the whole of the island shown.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

but Google the Republic of Ireland:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Howitzer (31 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> Who claims we " are so special"?
> 
> And where did anyone post that the geographical rather than the political ,boundaries be displayed as opposed to everyone else?
> 
> ...


So what exactly should have been displayed? Your kid's artistic impression? I'm not sure what you want. I'm happy with the graphic as displayed because it was factually correct.


----------



## mathepac (31 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> ... What about e.g. the map of Spain - did it show the canaries too?


The Canary Isalnds are not part of Spain (nor are they part of the EU), just as the Channel Islands are not part of the UK (nor are they part of the EU).



MANTO said:


> but Google the Republic of Ireland: ...


Why  would I want to do that? The *name*  of this country in the English language according to Article 4 of our  Constitution, is Ireland (or Éire, as Gaeilge) not what Google decides.

A map of the country Ireland would show the 26 counties, a map of the island of Ireland would show the 32 counties. A map of the UK would show Northern Ireland doing its floaty thing.

Isn't the Ministry of Eurvision lucky Dana wasn't singing for us; their graphic designers and computers would have gone into melt-down (how bad would that be?)


----------



## Ciaraella (31 May 2010)

As odd as it looks the map of the republic was the right thing to show in the context of the show, they were showing the political boundaries, just because we're an island doesnt mean the map should be shown differently


----------



## thedaras (31 May 2010)

Howitzer said:


> So what exactly should have been displayed? Your kid's artistic impression? I'm not sure what you want. I'm happy with the graphic as displayed because it was factually correct.


Good for you..
Ive already told you what I think should have been displayed.Twice!
"your kids artistic impression"..how very grown up of you...
On the list of country's we were displayed as IRELAND NOT REPUBLIC OF IRELAND.


----------



## DB74 (31 May 2010)

What was displayed for Israel?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny (31 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> On the list of country's we were displayed as IRELAND NOT REPUBLIC OF IRELAND.


 
Which is the 26 Counties.

Does anyone really care? Are we not gone past the stage where a picture of a map insults our National pride? Not like they attached us onto Britain or something. 

Much more concerned about the fact that we sent Barney to represent us. Thought Dustin was bad enough.


----------



## Bill Struth (31 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> Which is the 26 Counties.
> 
> Does anyone really care? Are we not gone past the stage where a picture of a map insults our National pride? Not like they attached us onto Britain or something.
> 
> Much more concerned about the fact that we sent Barney to represent us. Thought Dustin was bad enough.


 'Ireland' comprises of 32 counties.


----------



## Howitzer (31 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> Much more concerned about the fact that we sent Barney to represent us. Thought Dustin was bad enough.


By the way the thread is going it looks like we'll be sending Phil Coulter next year singing Ireland's Call.


----------



## z104 (31 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> I dont see the problem so, they're goverened by the UK not the ROI.


 


The north of Ireland should be governed from Dublin. That's the issue.

It's just wrong in every way that the north is seen as part the UK. In the same way the Turks are still occupying the north of Cyprus.


----------



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> On the list of country's we were displayed as IRELAND, NOT REPUBLIC OF IRELAND.



Correct. Also there are many people in NI who consider themselves citizens of Ireland and who hold legitimate Irish passports. The eurovision graphic didn't represent them and should have.


----------



## elefantfresh (31 May 2010)

Is Israel in Europe? No. So surely they should not have shown them on the map either?


----------



## Bill Struth (31 May 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Is Israel in Europe? No. So surely they should not have shown them on the map either?


 We're talking about a map of Ireland, not Europe.


----------



## elefantfresh (31 May 2010)

Ah, its all kinda the one - this thread has been going round in circles all day.


----------



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

Just checked and they didn't divide Cyprus even though its made up of 2 different political entities.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

Well now, I didnt realise people were still so caught up in the whole ROI / NI status. I think we are more than educated to understand the north does not belong to us and never will. 

We were not representing the north, If people have a problem that we not named as The Republic of Ireland, get your complaints in before next year... but its the Eurovision - they dont give a damn about Ireland, i mean The Republic of Ireland, I mean the 26 counties... ah screw it, The Island of Ireland.


----------



## z104 (31 May 2010)

Educated, Are you mad. Giving the north of the country over to the British was the dumbest thing we ever did.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

My point is, we are educated enough to know there is nothing that can / will be done now.


----------



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> We were not representing the north,



Not true. We represent those from the North who desire unity with us.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

Really? Where in our entry / during the Eurovision was that said?

I understand there are people in the North who would like a unified Ireland as with people in the south, but whats that got to do with the Eurovision?

You have to love politics, even the cheesiest competition in the world can spark it all off


----------



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

Forget about the eurovision. The point I am making is that I don't think its right and proper for anybody anywhere to cut off NI from any map of Ireland. Thats all!


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

gebbel said:


> Forget about the eurovision. The point I am making is that I don't think its right and proper for anybody anywhere to cut off NI from any map of Ireland. Thats all!



You need to start a new thread so because this thread is about the Eurovision and the mapping of the countries which you started.


----------



## gebbel (31 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> You need to start a new thread



Nope, I need to close this one...and fast.....MODS PLEEEAASE!!!!


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

You can close your own thread


----------



## Howitzer (31 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> Really? Where in our entry / during the Eurovision was that said?
> 
> I understand there are people in the North who would like a unified Ireland as with people in the south, but whats that got to do with the Eurovision?


Phil Coulter. Ireland's Call. Let's get that ball rolling.


----------

